# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أنواع التنوين في العربية

## أبو إلياس الرافعي

*أنواع التنوين في العربية**يوجد في اللغة العربية 8 أنواع من التنوين، وقد حصرتها كاملة من كتب اللغة، فمن وجد زيادة فليتحفنا بها:*

الأول: تنوين التمكين - ويسمى تنوين الصرف، وتنوين الأمكنية -:
وهو اللاحق للأسماء المعربة؛ كزَيْدٍ ورَجُلٍ.
وفائدتُه:
الدلالَةُ على خِفّةِ الاسم، وَتمَكُّنِهِ فى باب الاسمية لكونه لم يُشْبه الحرف فَيبنى ولا الفعلَ فيمنعَ من الصرف.
وسمي تنوين الصرف لأن الصرف هو تنوين الأمكنة، الذي إذا حرمه الاسم لمشابهة الفعل قيل منع من الصرف.

ثانيا: تنوين التنكير:
وتنوين التنكير وهو اللاحق للأسماء المبنية فرقا بين معرفتها ونكرتها نحو مررت بسيبويهِ وبسيبويهٍ آخر؛ ابن عقيل.
والأولى أن نقول: وهو اللاحقُ لبعض المبنيَّات.، لا كلها، لأن بعض المبنيات لا يدخلها التنوين مثل: كم، حيث... إلخ.
فائدة:
كل ما ختم بويه مبني على الكسر، مثل: راهويه، نفطويه، سيبويه.
وفيها لغة لأهل الحديث: فمذهب النحاة في هذا - أي المختوم بويه - فتح الواو وما قبلها وسكون الياء ثم هاء هكذا (رَاهَوَيْه)، والمحدثون ينحون به نحو الفارسية فيقولون هو بضم ما قبل الواو وسكونها وفتح الياء وإسكان الهاء هكذا (رَاهُويَه).

ثالثا: تنوين المقابلة:
وهو اللاحق لجمع المؤنث السالم نحو مسلمات فإنه في مقابلة النون في جمع المذكر السالم كمسلمين.

 رابعًا: تنوين العوض أو التعويض:
وهو على ثلاثة أقسام:
عوض عن جملة:
وهو الذي يلحق (إذ) عوضًا عن جملة تكون بعدها؛ كقوله تعالى: (وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون)؛ أي: حين إذ بلغت الروح الحلقوم، فحذف بلغت الروح الحلقوم، وأتى بالتنوين عوضًا عنه.
وقسم يكون عوضًا عن اسم: وهو اللاحق لـ(كل) عوضًا عما تضاف إليه؛ نحو كل قائم؛ أي كل إنسان قائم فحذف إنسان، وأتى بالتنوين عوضًا عنه.
وقسم يكون عوضًا عن حرف: وهو اللاحق لجوارٍ وغواشٍ ونحوهما رفعًا وجرًّا؛ نحو: هؤلاء جوار، ومررت بجوار، فحذفت الياء وأتي بالتنوين عوضًا عنها.

خامسًا: تنوين الترنم:
وهو اللاحِقُ للقوافي الُمطْلَقَة كقول الشاعر:
(أقِلِّى اللَّوْمَ عَاذِلَ وَالعِتَابَنْ ... وَ قُوِلى إن أَصَبْتِ لَقَدْ أصَابَنْ)، والأصل (العتابا) و(أصابا).
وأصل عاذل: عاذلة، حذفت التاء للترخيم.
ويدخل على الاسم والفعل والحرف.

سادسا: التنوين الغالي، وهذا النوع أثبته الأخفش:
هو اللاحِقُ للقَوَافِي المُقَيَّدَةِ - أي التي يكون رويها حرفاً صحيحاً ساكناً. - زيادةً على الْوَزْنِ ومن ثَمَّ سمي غالياً، كقول الشاعر:
قَالَتْ بَنَاتُ الْعَمِّ يَا سَلمْى وَإنْنْ ... كَانَ فَقَيِراً مُعْدِماً قَالَتْ وإنْنْ
ويلحق الاسم والفعل كذلك.
فائدة:
اعترض بعضهم على ابن مالك بأن ظاهر كلامه أن التنوين كله يلحق الاسم، والحقيقة أن أربعة أنواع فقط منها يلحق الاسم، وأما النوعان الآخران فيلحقان الاسم والفعل والحرف.
وهذا الاعتراض لا يرد هنا، لأن تسمية الترنم والغالي بالتنوين، هي تسمية مجازية، وليست حقيقية، لأنها في الأصل نون، فسمي تنوينا تسمحًا.

سابعًا: تنوين الضرورة:
ذكره ابن الخباز في الجزولية، وهو التنوين المذكور في المنادى نحو قول الأحوص:
سلامُ اللهِ يا مطرٌ عَلَيْها......
وقول الآخر: مكانَ يا جَمَلٌ حُيّيت يا رَجُلُ....

ثامنا: تنوين الشذوذ:
كقول بعضهم: هؤلاءٍ قومُك، حكاه أبو زيد.
وفائدته: تكثير اللفظ.
قال ابن مالك والصحيح أن هذا نون زيدت في آخر الاسم كنون ضيفن وليس بتنوين.
قثل ابن هشام: وفيما قاله - أي: ابن مالك - نظر لأن الذي حكاه سماه تنوينا، فهذا دليل منه على أنه سمعه في الوصل دون الوقف، ونون ضيفن ليست كذلك؛ قاله في الهمع.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجمع الطيب
وهذا كتاب قيم عن ظاهرة التنوين لزيادة الفائدة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=40065

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> فائدة:
> كل ما ختم بويه مبني على الكسر، مثل: راهويه، نفطويه، سيبويه.
> وفيها لغة لأهل الحديث: فمذهب النحاة في هذا - أي المختوم بويه - فتح الواو وما قبلها وسكون الياء ثم هاء هكذا (رَاهَوَيْه)، والمحدثون ينحون به نحو الفارسية فيقولون هو بضم ما قبل الواو وسكونها وفتح الياء وإسكان الهاء هكذا (رَاهُويَه).


بوركت أبا إلياس.
وقد قال الصفدي في "الوافي بالوفيات" في ترجمة الإمام المشهور (إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي): أجمع المحدثون على أن هذا راهويه يقولونه بفتح الهاء والواو وسكون الياء وفيما عداه مما ركّب من أسماء الأصوات أن يقولوا فيه راهويه - بضم الهاء وسكون الواو وفتح الياء - .

----------


## خالد الفقي

نشكر لك تفضلك بعلمك علينا
سؤال، ما نوع التنوين في الاسم المنقوص محذوف الياء كما في:
هذا فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح.
حكم قاضٍ عادل بين المتخاصمين
خالص تحياتي

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.


> قَالَتْ بَنَاتُ الْعَمِّ يَا سَلمْى وَإنْنْ ... كَانَ فَقَيِراً مُعْدِماً قَالَتْ وإنْنْ


الصواب (وإنَِنْ) بكسر النونِ الأولى أو فتحها، ومثل ذلك قول رؤبة:*وقاتمِ الأعماق خاوي المخترقَِنْ*قال الرضي في شرح الكافية: (فيفتح ما قبل النون-أي: في قول رؤبة-تشبيها لها بالخفيفة، أو يكسر للساكنين، كما في حينئذ.) اهـ
قلت: وهذه الحركة التي قبل النون تسمى في اصطلاح العروضيين غُلُوًّا.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> *يوجد في اللغة العربية 8 أنواع من التنوين، وقد حصرتها كاملة من كتب اللغة، فمن وجد زيادة فليتحفنا بها:*


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...22&postcount=6



> سؤال، ما نوع التنوين في الاسم المنقوص محذوف الياء كما في:
> هذا فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح.
> حكم قاضٍ عادل بين المتخاصمين
> خالص تحياتي


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?65129

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

أقسام تنوينهم عـشـرٌ عليك بها  ** فإن تقسيمها من خـير ما حُـرزا
مكِّن ، وعوِّض ، وقابل ،والمنكر ،زد **  رنم أو احك اضطرِر ، غالٍ وما هُمِزا

----------


## عمرو حمزة

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## منصور مهران

هناك تنوين ( الحكاية ) فإذا سميت بنتا ( يُسْرًا ) فإن الاسم يُحْكى بصورته هذه في كل موقع في الكلام بلا مراعاة لأثر الإعراب . 
تقول : 
جاءت يسرًا
وشكرت يسرًا
وأعددت كتابا ليسرًا

----------


## منصور مهران

> أقسام تنوينهم عـشـرٌ عليك بها  ** فإن تقسيمها من خـير ما حُـرزا
> مكِّن ، وعوِّض ، وقابل ،والمنكر ،زد **  رنم أو *احك* اضطرِر ، غالٍ وما هُمِزا



عذرا لم إنتبه للبيتين ساعة كتابة مشاركتي لحظة الإرسال .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هناك أيضا تنوين المناسبة ويسمى تنوين الزيادة ، وهو اللاحق لغير المنصرف كقراءة نافع :{ سَلاسِلاً وأَغْلالاً } بتنوين سلاسلاً لمصاحبته للمنصرف الذي هو أغلالا.
وكذا : ( ثموداً ).

----------

